#juju 2015-12-29
<jose> marcoceppi: ping
#juju 2015-12-31
<yuanyou> 	Hi all ,i can use the maas to power on the node ,but the node can't commisioning sucessfully? That's why?
<lathiat> yuanyou: does the node actually network boot? it needs to (successfully) network boot. and the power on method needs to get the device to netboot
<lathiat> this works well with something like AMT, support for WOL and such is more limited.. on my NUCs they actualy have an option to netboot when WOL is used
<lathiat> wasnt' on by default though
<yuanyou> lathiat: Hi , what do you mean network boot?
<lathiat> yuanyou: MAAS commissions and installs nodes, by using PXE to boot them from the network
<yuanyou> lathiat: I know that, i use power type is virsh
<lathiat> does the virtual machine then attempt to PXE boot automatically?
<yuanyou> how to make sure the virtual machine can PXE boot automatically?
<yuanyou> + sudo virt-install --connect qemu:///system --name node3-control --ram 8192 --vcpus 4 --disk size=120,format=qcow2,bus=virtio,io=native,pool=default --network bridge=virbr0,model=virtio --boot network,hd,menu=off --noautoconsole --vnc --print-xml
<yuanyou> + tee node3-control
<yuanyou> <domain type='kvm'>
<yuanyou>   <name>node3-control</name>
<yuanyou>   <uuid>9083600d-5197-52b1-fe8d-c34e6460dedb</uuid>
<yuanyou>   <memory>8388608</memory>
<yuanyou>   <currentMemory>8388608</currentMemory>
<yuanyou>   <vcpu>4</vcpu>
<yuanyou>   <os>
<yuanyou>     <type arch='x86_64'>hvm</type>
<yuanyou>     <boot dev='network'/>
<yuanyou>     <boot dev='hd'/>
<yuanyou>     <bootmenu enable='no'/>
<yuanyou>   </os>
<yuanyou>   <features>
<yuanyou>     <acpi/><apic/><pae/>
<yuanyou>   </features>
<yuanyou>   <clock offset="utc"/>
<yuanyou>   <on_poweroff>destroy</on_poweroff>
<yuanyou>   <on_reboot>restart</on_reboot>
<yuanyou>   <on_crash>restart</on_crash>
<yuanyou>   <devices>
<yuanyou>     <emulator>/usr/bin/kvm-spice</emulator>
<yuanyou>     <disk type='file' device='disk'>
<yuanyou>       <driver name='qemu' type='qcow2' io='native'/>
<yuanyou>       <source file='/var/lib/libvirt/images/node3-control-4.img'/>
<yuanyou>       <target dev='vda' bus='virtio'/>
<yuanyou>     </disk>
<yuanyou>     <interface type='bridge'>
<yuanyou>       <source bridge='virbr0'/>
<yuanyou>       <mac address='52:54:00:a7:d9:f2'/>
<yuanyou>       <model type='virtio'/>
<yuanyou>     </interface>
<yuanyou>     <input type='mouse' bus='ps2'/>
<yuanyou>     <graphics type='vnc' port='-1'/>
<yuanyou>     <console type='pty'/>
<yuanyou>     <video>
<yuanyou>       <model type='cirrus'/>
<yuanyou>     </video>
<yuanyou>   </devices>
<yuanyou> </domain>
<lathiat> yuanyou: looks like the virsh handler is setting it to do so, so the question is, why isn't it working.. if you look at the VM console, what do you see?
<yuanyou> the VM console? do you mean "virsh"?
<lathiat> like basically you want to view its monitor
<lathiat> easy way to do that would be with virt-manager
<yuanyou> what is the virt-managet? a tool?
<yuanyou> onos@ubuntu:~$ virsh list
<yuanyou>  Id    Name                           State
<yuanyou> ----------------------------------------------------
<yuanyou>  267   opnfv-maas                     running
<yuanyou>  276   node2-compute                  running
<yuanyou>  277   node1-control                  running
<yuanyou>  278   bootstrap                      running
<lathiat> https://virt-manager.org/
<lathiat> basically a GUI version of virsh
<lathiat> otherwise you can connect to the display with VNC using virsh but its a bit more complex
<yuanyou> can it install in ubuntu os?
#juju 2016-01-02
<fagan> Hey, I'm doing a college project and have a little problem. I have a local juju setup and I deployed hadoop master and 3 slaves and did the connection. I'm just wondering if I need hdfs to run streamed commands. I'm a bit new to the juju thing and the devops thing :D
<fagan> Or should I be asking on ask Ubuntu rather than here
<fagan> Oh fixed it :D
